# Nismo R35 product news release



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

is tomorrow 29th, so watch out for updates on GTRWORLD, gtrblog & cba-R35 etc..

Nismo R35 parts will only be sold in Japan. Thank god for cheeky grey importers like us eh :smokin:





Dear sir. 

My name is Yuhei Uotsu of Nismo and take in charge of oversea sales support. 
I have recieved your e-mail from Yuka Kusagawa. 

For the new R35 GT-R parts, we will be releasing official announcement on August 29th. 
Therefore, we can not say any detail of the parts at this moment. 
However, What I can let you know is that the new gtr parts will be for sale in only japan domestic designated nissan/nismo dealer. 

Your understanding is much appriciated/ 

Yuhei Uotsu 
Nismo


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

yup, will inform everyone tomarrow about everything in details at CBA-R35


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Today is tomorrow.

Almost all the Nismo parts have a "For Japan use only" warning on them. Selfish they are.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

yup, but today is the 29th. in japan its the 29th at what time? i forget the timezones - google is not available atm 

in any case is the nda for the 29th for usa or jpn?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Current local time in Tokyo - Japan
its only about 3am in japan, we will have to wait until japan wakes up to get anything yet.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i can confirm a few of these things but not everything.
CBA-R35: NISMO club sport package


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

official press release and info
CBA-R35: Official Nismo R35 Press Release
sorry its translated a bit, but not fully. i hope its understandable. i have to correct alot of it later.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Bigger pics are available here.

NISSAN GT-R NISMO CLUB SPORTS PACKAGE Released - GTR-WORLD.net


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

"Carbon bucket seat cust ¥1,890,000 Left and right set".... **** ME! no thanks.

"Chassis package costs ¥2,205,000 and includes suspension, tires, and wheels"... not too bad to be honest. interested.

"Titanium exhaust system costs ¥1,890,000 and comes with Private rear diffuser attachment " **** ME! no thanks.

overall this is a diabolical ripoff. the seats are recaros with nismo stitching. the exhaust is to fit a nissan, not a ferrari or lambo. the best of the best exhaust for a 430 costs about $5000, so why would you spend $17k on exhaust and diffuser for a nissan...

to be honest this kit will make the spec-v look like a good deal at Yen13m!!!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Just seen the prices: Nismo,thats what i have for you









These prices make japanese tuner happy,for sure


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

the seats are recaro, but they were specially made to be more ridged. the standard seats that recaro made were not ridged enough so they special made them, and thats not cheap.

im not sure about the exuast yet. im sure its not that bad, but for that price i bet there is better. but then again you get a warrantee with it. and that defuser is not cheap and will definatly benifit the aero of the car.

the wheels are nice. they weight a kg and some lighter than the stocks. the tires are amazing!

the suspention still uses the factory settings in the dash, and its stiffer and shows improvements, tho you can buy the "mines" sasch's suspension which is probably 10 times better without the control in dash tho...

and again no warrantee with other aftermarket stuff... this is all warranteed and the prices include install costs iirc.

if you ask me im never going to purchase this stuff. i have a wishlist already of stuff, much better and bigger than this stuff. but its still is nice, its quality, its warranteed and the performance is good (just cost vs performance is not great).


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

> (1) At the time of circuit travelling when breakdown or the damage occurs, it is outside the guarantee object.


Way to put faith in your own product, Nismo.

Those wheels are very nice, but they look tiny now that the spokes don't go to the edge.


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

so the Nismo package is just under £27K and the seats are £9,300

makes the carbon floor matts look a bargin

basically a GTR+nismo=~£85K  why not just wait for the v-spec(spec-v)???


----------



## R.Sundaramurthy (Aug 1, 2008)

Absurd pricing!! Nismo has lost the plot!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Looks like Nismo have gone and played it safe part wise. No carbon bonnet, no carbon air feeds etc.. maybe they are sick of people copying their parts, so have gone for parts that can't be copied.


Looks awesome in white with black Nismo wheels though 






















Might be expensive but thats one hell of an exhaust


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Looks like Nismo have gone and played it safe part wise. No carbon bonnet, no carbon air feeds etc.. maybe they are sick of people copying their parts, so have gone for parts that can't be copied.
> 
> Looks awesome in white with black Nismo wheels though
> 
> Might be expensive but thats one hell of an exhaust



Looks like Nismo have lost interest selling their parts.

That white Nismo GTR looks sh+t,standard GTR´s look much better,the wheels look far to small.

expensive,but looks extremly ugly,i would not install it if i get it for free,dont like the look of the endpipes.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

These parts are clearly intended for the GT-R race series which Nismo are sponsoring in Japan. I don't think they're really aiming for your average street driver. And I'm sure Nissan have deliberately restricted them to this at least until the spec-v is launched.

either way, no one can honestly say that the exhaust and diffuser are worth that sort of money.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

they had to do something because spec-v was delayed. the only way to be profitable as a package is to raise these prices so high.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

stock wheels look a lot nicer, these look cheap.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

we just took an order for the wheel, tire and suspension package. It's good to know some people appreciate function over style 

Now just need to convience Nismo to sell outside of Japan.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Ben i see in your signature about a UK GTR are you buying another 35?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Ben i see in your signature about a UK GTR are you buying another 35?



yup White Black ed, with many thanks to Davros Nissan Marshall Cambridge & NISSAN GB GT-R team.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

People don't forget you get the all important Nismo emblem:chuckle:
What a deal!

I'll wait another year and use that money to buy a second hand R35 LOL


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Ben, can i have your old one for free? lol What are you doing with your old one?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I bet 99% of the japanese R35 owners will jump on that stuff, as the new owners anyway don't seem to care too much about prices . . . .:chuckle:


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

The tuning world has finally lost the plot :runaway:

So you can buy tuning parts (of which the benefits will be minimal) to your already awesome world supercar beating Nissan GTR - Or buy a nice new Audi TT for the wife. Mental, and IMO takes the p¦ss out of the customers intelligence.

Edited (Smack myself in the head for being stupid - these parts must be for race teams??

Edited again (The wheels and exhaust are visually not as nice as the std IMO


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Dont like the exhaust exit pipes ,but the wheels look very good ,probably the best after market ones I have seen so far .


----------



## Turbo4ever (Apr 15, 2008)

I like the package besides the price!

Those wheels are same as the one on the Spec-V spy pics.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey its only $50k. Nismo is straight gangsta on the prices.

$17k on a set of seats
$17k on an exhaust.

Makes the tuner parts look cheap. Thanks Nismo.


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

for the same price you have all the amuse package AND all the mine's package , wich you can bolt and unbolt when you want to change


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

tyndago said:


> Hey its only $50k. Nismo is straight gangsta on the prices.
> 
> $17k on a set of seats
> $17k on an exhaust.
> ...


Nismo has always been high...is anyone really surprised?:chairshot


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> Way to put faith in your own product, Nismo.
> 
> Those wheels are very nice, but they look tiny now that the spokes don't go to the edge.


Yeah. NISMO - Nissan Motorsport. Just don't use it for motorsport.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> yup White Black ed, with many thanks to Davros Nissan Marshall Cambridge & NISSAN GB GT-R team.


I get the impression that you didn't order this car in April? If so, how exactly did you manage that?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

its not like its going to turn the r35 into a z-tune like the R34

which is sad. it wont even make it close to spec-v


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Spec -v ! long way off probably ,anyway just goes to show that at least there are loads of bits for the 35 already if you want to go down that road . 
Whats a Z tune 34 got do do with anything anyway ,that was very LTD to 25 cars or something I thought ,hardly a fair comparison .


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

supraman said:


> I get the impression that you didn't order this car in April? If so, how exactly did you manage that?


He didn't, he ordered it in March!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

davros said:


> He didn't, he ordered it in March!


Well we've all spent enough time discussing the GT-R ordering process to know that the only true orders were those entered into the system after 2 April 2008. Has Ben's UK GT-R been in his signature all this time?


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

supraman said:


> Well we've all spent enough time discussing the GT-R ordering process to know that the only true orders were those entered into the system after 2 April 2008. Has Ben's UK GT-R been in his signature all this time?


You know what I meant! His car was ordered on the 2nd like everyone elses.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

davros said:


> You know what I meant! His car was ordered on the 2nd like everyone elses.


OK. Fair enough. I'm just a bit paranoid at the moment because I met somebody recently who claimed that they "managed to jump the queue". I'm waiting with interest to see if they get a car before me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Please keep on topic, this thread is about the Nismo GT-R product release. It's being viewed by alot of people around the world inc Nissan and Nismo...

feedback is important for any manufacturer


----------



## BULL2006 (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't like the Nismo rims and the exhaust tips !!uke:


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

the nismo exhaust looks like the standard one just made in titanium beside the tips ? so no performance gains apart the weight?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> feedback is important for any manufacturer


It's too expensive. Another tuner will release equivalent or better items for less than half the price, as the past has shown.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

nismo is not three times or even twice as good as mine's so why do they think they can get away with charging such an outrageous sum of money? especially for the seats which are rebadged recaros.

if nismo want to be taken seriously as a street car modifier rather than just a race track tuner then they should be charging a lot less than ruf do for porsche or amg for mercedes. afterall, it's just a nissan. 

spending more than 50%-60% of the total value of the car on such minor mods is a mugs game.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Nismo pricing just gets better and better. Now I feel like I am getting a great deal with the R34 parts! LOL!


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

I have NEVER taking nismo seriously as a performance parts vender. They are racing team that creates race cars. they are not cut out for parts for public release.

but i dont think thats there fault. they have so many standards to follow, plus they have to stay within some sort of manufacture spec to keep within warrantee.

honestly i never will buy anything from nismo, and never have before. the aftermarket makes way better parts at way better prices and i dont car of a warrantee much. I dont have a consult 3 but problems can still be fixed with the right know how.

i like the rims and tires, but i can buy rays wheels just as good for cheaper that look better (tho looks are a mater of opinion, these do look nice to some and not others). The wheels have no data and no reviews yet. i think they will be good but how? what will be there downsides? will they need to be cooled off or loose there grip to fast? who knows... im not willing to pay that much money for something that there is no data on yet. way to go nismo.

the exuast looks magnificent. to bad no one will see it. i bet more weight savings and better performance could be had with differnt design. ohh well. its not proven either... what kind of gains will we get? what kind of power band will we see? all it is from what i can see is "SOME" weight savings.

the seats are nice looking! i rather have had the R35 come with ALCANTARA... but they didnt even release these seats with ALCANTARA... sad really. i guess it would cost to much... ROFL. 

the suspention is the best they can do, i agree its not the best but its within a great spec to be under warrantee and still utilize the in dash controls. it will help, but i dont think that spec-v would benifit from this when so many other opions exist, great for a nismo tune tho.

we are missing the nismo tune stickers tho.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

mindlessoath said:


> I have NEVER taking nismo seriously as a performance parts vender.
> 
> we are missing the nismo tune stickers tho.




lol, and you drive a Micra right?








Smokey :bawling:


----------

